# Bath bombs and drying time



## Luviesmom (Jan 21, 2017)

Hello, 
   Without giving a life story, I used to be an avid soapmaker if my past. I had a herd of Oberhasli dairy goats and built my business around them in my mid 20's to 30. I left my ex husband when I turned 30 and everything I had built on the farm. Fast forward.. 

   Today, I have two beautiful girls. A 8 year old and 5 year old. When my youngest started kindergarten last fall, I sunk into a deep depression. All my life I wanted real kids, this wasn't possible in my past due to 17 year age difference. So yes, I am happily remarried with two beautiful girls. Yet, something was missing. I missed creating and playing with recipes. I have to admit, my favorite products to make was the goats milk soap. Then lip balms, then bath bombs. I have decided to take up the hobby again.

  I have decided to start with bath bombs again because they could be so cantankerous. Also, I am not really comfortable with lye and my 5 year old. Into everything! But I gave my girls baths bombs foe Christmas and they were on love! Fighting about who held the fizzles and girls love baths.

     I am having a problem with bath bombs floating. I make them large. I am not sure about humidity or drying time. It is raining now in NC. Have no problem unmolding. Do you believe that drying time has an effect on floaters versus sinkers? 

I know it's annoying when some asks for advice without a recipe. Here is mine.

Dry Ingredients:
2 cups baking soda
1 1/2 cups citric acid
3/4 cup Slsa
4 Tablespoons kaolin clay

Wet:
1 tablespoon coconut oil
1/2 tablespoon almond oil
1/2 tablespoon glycerine
3 teaspoons polysorbate
Colorants/fragrance of choice


So, how long do you let your bombs dry? Should I 86 the glycerine? I wI'll try to upload so pictures of my bombs. I think they did well for someone so rusty.

Thank you for any help!

Sorry. I don't do so much social media. I thought I had to do html codes.


----------



## Dahila (Jan 21, 2017)

I keep humidity lower than 40% in my basement, and dry them 24 hours , they are rock dried,  I think it would be better to use weight,  2:1 with CA.  Glycerine is unnecessary or polysorbate if you use SLSA the best colorants are powdered lakes in my opinion. Glycerin may activate your bb.  To have them floated add COT and Corn starch,  and embeds inside close to the sides 
you should joing bath bombs addicts on facebook


----------



## Luviesmom (Jan 21, 2017)

Got the uploading now! Ya  think? Background Stat embeds.

Ok so tomorrow, will ditch glycerine.  I have to work super fast with embed cutting. Tomorrow I work on a twinkle twinkle bomb. All THESE ARE for family/friends. But such fun. I have missed it. Turn 40 on Tuesday, want to do something that I have always loved.

But alas, does drying time gave anything to do with buoyancy? Or it us an ingredient and packing technique?


----------



## TBandCW (Jan 21, 2017)

Your bath bombs are beautiful!   Mine sink, but I just embrace it because everything else in them are what I was looking for.  I just have fun bouncing them around in the tub while they fizz.

I started making bath bombs as therapy when my family was going thru hard times.  God bless my MIL, she told my husband you have to let her do this!


----------



## Relle (Jan 21, 2017)

Link in the forum that might help, it's been discussed here, scroll to the bottom of the page for further discussions on the subject.
http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?t=35642


----------



## Luviesmom (Jan 21, 2017)

Thank you! My 8 year old wants to be an artist and study in Paris.  She really wanted to help with the bombs. But the SLSA is very powdery, I said no
 I asked her to design my logo instead. After many drafts, she came up with this...

And from her sketch, I made this and this label for Valentine gifts.

Logo


----------



## Catastrophe (Jan 22, 2017)

The design is adorable.  I wanted to comment on your first post.  I had to give up soaping over a decade ago, and the time was never right to start again (I have a 6 yr old, so I understand the lye thing.)  A friend triggered me thinking about making soap and stuff for Christmas gifts, and once I started making it again, I felt like I was "coming home."  I hadn't realized I missed it, and I wasn't depressed, but I feel happier now.


----------



## Luviesmom (Jan 22, 2017)

Catastrophe said:


> The design is adorable.  I wanted to comment on your first post.  I had to give up soaping over a decade ago, and the time was never right to start again (I have a 6 yr old, so I understand the lye thing.)  A friend triggered me thinking about making soap and stuff for Christmas gifts, and once I started making it again, I felt like I was "coming home."  I hadn't realized I missed it, and I wasn't depressed, but I feel happier now.



Hello, thanks for the support from everyone. I went to culinary school when my oldest daughter was 6 months-2
Years. I thought, yeah! Creating again. I have learned that people normally love two things.
1) being clean
2)eating

The culinary world is such a different ballgame. Chefs are brutal. The working hours 4pm-1am don't really help family life. There doesn't seem to allow the creative process as making bath and body process. Celery is always celery. LAMB will always be lamb even if over cooked. Now, with bath and body.. this world is way more forgiving and hours are not as taxing. 

I have always felt though that some of the best soapmakers/bath body are also great cooks. Just opinion.  Thanks everyone, glad to be back into the game
 I think I will stick to bombs and trying to perfect them before moving on to lip balms.


----------

